# round or sharp edge for dorsal?



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Wondering when breeding for show, is it better to get a female with a round-ish dorsal or sharp? Posting two pictures of my examples, one has a round-ish dorsal and the other has a sharp.. I pulled them off of a google search


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont show but for my breeding I would choose the fins of the 1st female over the second


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just learned you can ship fish to a show, that you dont have to be present so I would like to show soon!


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

For these pictures Im just going by the Dorsal nothing else, I do understand the overall balance of a female but just wondering is round better then sharp for show


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe I'm wrong on this, but I feel like the sharper dorsal just denotes a regular female where the rounded is a plakat? But maybe I'm wrong on that, just seemed logical haha


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

On your behalf i contacted a few breeders that show and they both said - is it for HM or Pk lines it matters


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im a IBC memeber so I just looked up the show standards PLAKAT: Traditional Plakats
The traditional plakat is a stout, heavy bodied aggressive fish
with distinctive finnage.
Dorsal - The dorsal fin may be either uniformly rounded or
come to point

*shortfin HM* orsal fin: -, The dorsal fin may be of any shape. A larger, better matching to anal fin. is preferred over a smaller one, provided that the size does not distract from the symmetry of the fish. Like the anal a slightly longer (1/16”) fin is tolerated. The desired effect is typically achieved by an increase in the number of fin rays.

*HM* -Singletail Dorsal: A variety of shapes are acceptable – semi-circle, quarter circle, rectangular - as long as breadth and volume are displayed. Triangular shape is unacceptable. As with the other fins, width and fullness are important, with maximum fin area a goal. Ideally, the dorsal fin will overlap the caudal fin and appear blended with it, though not physically fused. The first rays (closer to the head) must be comparable in length to the other rays,

*Doubletail Dorsal*: The base of the dorsal fin of a doubletail Betta is expected to be considerably broader than that found in the singletail. The doubletail dorsal is, ideally, the mirror image of the anal fin in keeping with the concept of symmetry.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks belleangel33 :-D
It is a halfmoon, I got a female that has more of an oval shaped dorsal but the male I got for her has umm... I guess you can say it kinda looks like a Triangular shape dorsal but instead of sharp edges its round on the ends, I mean its wide on the top but thin on the base if that makes any sense.. trying to work on a solid colored line so I don't want to mix any other colors in there but from the looks of it I might need to bring in a DT to make the dorsal stand out more and look fuller. Other then the dorsal they both have a really nice balance, anal fins not to long but does need work and a nice 180 on both its just the dorsal on the male that bothers me heh... Hoping with the female I got for him it'd balance the fry out


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

try and avoid triangle dorsals...Ive got them in my line and they are really really hard to get rid of lol


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

well Im sure with a few generations I'll be able to get it out right? picking the best male from the fry and breed it back to the mother seeing how the mother has the better dorsal and go from there


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Could you possibly show me a picture of what you mean exactly of triangle dorsal's please? I think I know what your talking about but I just want to make sure I'm correct


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Heres some of mine with pointy dorsals
See how it comes to a point and is too hight so doesnt match their tail height nicely. Most males in this spawn got them which sucks


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The first one is a better quality fish by far. IT does not matter the "shape" of a dorsal, but should have broad base and be in balance with rest of the fish. I would not breed the one on the right. But my goals are much different..


----------

